

Reasons not to buy Apple's new iPhone 4G - bensummers
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/7800676/10-reasons-not-to-buy-Apples-new-iPhone-4G.html

======
soyelmango
I have a Windows Mobile phone, and after that painful experience, I'll most
likely get an iPhone 4g, though I'd consider an Android too...

1) It’s expensive: Agree

2) It’s anti-technology: no surprise there from Apple.

3) No Flash: Putting a proprietary feature onto a proprietary platform - two
wrongs don't make a right. Elsewhere, I read that Flash on Android is slow and
a battery hog. It feels that this is less about wanting Flash on the iPhone,
and more about a backlash against the iPhone's closed platform per se.

4) No multitasking: Tried multitasking on a Windows Mobile? The phone reduces
to a crawl. I looked around Android Apps and noticed quite a few memory and
task management utilities - I want to use my phone, and not think about
killing apps hogging CPU/RAM in the background.

5) Its battery life is terrible: Possibly because people play with their
iPhones throughout the day. Possibly because power consumption is tweaked for
performance rather than economy. Possibly because users are accustomed eye-
candy interfaces that impose much overhead.

6) Developing apps for it is costing you money: At least when I use that app,
it has a high probability of working. My WinMob has these browsers: Opera,
Opera 10, Skyfire, IE, Opera Mini, Opera Mini 10, Bolt. Why do I have so many?
Because none of them are much good at rendering reliably. I'm by no means a
fanboy - much the opposite, I'm quite an Apple Disliker - but I want Things
That Work!

7) It comes with offensively bad headphones: Most likely true

8) It’s not very well designed: "It’s a computer that happens to have a phone
bolted on" - as are most smartphones now.

9) It charges for satnav: I didn't know this. But I thought Google Maps had
turn by turn satnav?

10) Those iPod docks are holding back better technologies: Completely agree.
Get rid of that silly connector and use the micro USB connector!

------
soyelmango
I should also ask... Ben, did you post this link because you agree or disagree
with the article?

What phone do you have and what will you get next?

------
tomwans
This article is nothing short of hilarious.

Bad headphones? Dealbreaker.

